# The Natty News



## lelanatty (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello Everyone! These are the Natty Dwarfs! All photos in this post were taken today August 16, 2010. I apologize for the photo quality, working on getting a better camera. 

Matin is in a bad molt.








Mister Henry the shy one







Miss Bonnie bunny







Tootsie Roll with a nestbox she probably won't need







Santee and her baby Navidad







Stormy and a couple of her current babies







Oreo the Holland Lop







Rolo the Mini Rex







Navasota my show prospect, Bonnie's son







A project baby, I'll let his new owner, an FFA kid, name him







Chocolate buck who needs a name! Any suggestions???????????????????????? 







Trinity, the old man, my first rabbit, and a true silver marten.







That's all the bunnies I have currently! There will be many many ins and out here and i'll keep you updated on all of those. 

I will really try to blog daily, but I may not always be able to. That's all for now, please make suggestions to name the chocolate buck :biggrin:


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 17, 2010)

Great Blog! Your bunnies are sooo cute!!!
I can't wait to see updates and everything! 
And wow, that chocolate buck is beautiful, I just LOVE chocolate in bunnies, as far as names go...

-Zak
-Adrian
-Tristan
-Joslyn
-Gavin
-Diego
-Julian
-Rimmie
-Leo
-Riley

That's all I have right now, if you need more let me know.


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the name suggestions Whiskerz, and thanks for encouraging me to make this blog! It was about time I got into a different part of the forum. :biggrin:

Today in Natty Dwarfs Rabbitry, most of the day I was away. I had to go to a training with my mother because I took my senior photos today and both were in the same city. When I finally got home after spending some time with my goats and feeding them as well, I got home and fed the buns. Everyone is doing good. Tomorrow I am going to do a little posing work with Navasota and his half brother, play with Navidad for a while and sex Stormy's babies. I have been making guesses for a while but I will finalize it tomorrow. Hopefully I will be able to take some good pictures of all of my babies.


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 18, 2010)

I wanna see pics of the babieesssss :biggrin:


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 18, 2010)

Today is anothe relaxing day before senior year starts. I determined the sexes of stormy's babies. Two bucks and three does. all three does are big uglies and the two boys are smaller. what a coincedence... not really. It seems strange to me but that seems to happen a lot. 

You wanted pictures, but i've got something better. a video of all the babies and their mom. :biggrin2:

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/4I_s_rjnG1E&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 18, 2010)

omg how cute is that!?

Its frickin' cute is what it is :biggrin:


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 20, 2010)

School starts monday! I am very excited to finally get senior year started and get going on school again so the boring summer will be over and I can get this highschool business over with and go to college! :biggrin:

Sorry no pics today, and for some reason I forgot all about what I was supposed to be doing today in terms of bunny business, and I will certainly do it tomorrow!


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 22, 2010)

GREAT NEWS!!!! (and bad news)

Tootsie Roll is actually pregnant! I palpated her and it feels like she's got one kit. Which kinda sucks. But hey, at least we can finally get her going with having babies again after being out of it for about 4 months.

Now for the bad news (with more good news)... I think I am going to have to get rid of half of my rabbits because they are what we call "seal marten" and they are not the color that they are suposed to be. This would include Henry, Tootsie Roll, Santee and Navidad. The color genes that they carry are not what I am aiming for. I really hate to have to do this, but in the interest of bettering my herd, I believe it is necessary.

Now, the good news that will come out of that is that I get to get more rabbits! I will start a new project where I get some Chinchillas and some Otters and breed them together to make some good silver martens that I can actually use. Luckily, my buck Martin is saved by the little hair on his chin, haha pun, because he is actually a black silver marten, but he does carry that bad gene that I don't want. It shouldn't show up though.


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 22, 2010)

Today was rabbit cage cleaning day! It is a lot of work but it is also fun. I do it every sunday.







Today I also helped out Oreo, who is in a huge molt, to get some of that pesky old fur off of him. This is what my grooming table looked like after I was done and the next picture is of him chillin' out afterward.











And the last picture of the day is my darling doe Stormy doing the dead bunny flop and her babies laying down and trying to keep cool too.


----------



## CalifornianKit (Aug 22, 2010)

Okay im in love with Oreo. The breeder i got my Cali doe from breeds them and i ALMOST got one from her... but im low on cages now as it is so no more bunnies until i can get a LOT more cages :biggrin2:


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 22, 2010)

*CalifornianKit wrote: *


> Okay im in love with Oreo. The breeder i got my Cali doe from breeds them and i ALMOST got one from her... but im low on cages now as it is so no more bunnies until i can get a LOT more cages :biggrin2:



Oreo isa real sweety pie. I love him to pieces and am going to be really sad when he finds a new home. Hopefully I will be ablesneak ina replacement for him.

To be honest, he is nothing more than an FFA bunny, and is lacking in a few key places todo wellat ARBA shows. His head is very tiny, his ears are more folded looking than they should be, and I think his crown isn't very good. He does have a good body though, aside from being very fine-boned for a Holland. 

:biggrin:Hollands are a lot of fun and I want to have some someday.


----------



## Jaded (Aug 22, 2010)

That chocolate looks like a guinea pig lol
are you going to breed that one?


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 22, 2010)

*T.A Bunnies wrote: *


> That chocolate looks like a guinea pig lol
> are you going to breed that one?


Yes I will be breeding that one to Bonnie and then get a buck from there to breed to Stormy and hopefully make some Lilacs.


----------



## Jaded (Aug 22, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 28, 2010)

More New Bunnies! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

We've got three new little bundles of joy from Tootsie Roll and Martin! 

The Proud Mama






Three beatuiful black silver marten babies






Also, new pics of the babies I already have are going to be posted on my web site very soon! I can't believe it has been so long aready!!


Also, I clipped Santee's nailstoday and she did "the dead bunny" for me so I just had to take a picture. 






:biggrin:Hope you like the new pictures!


----------



## Jaded (Aug 29, 2010)

Hehe she really looks dead!


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 29, 2010)

Yep. I updated my web site today too. New pics of everybody. Basically they are just the ones I posted in my critique thread. Which not many people have responded to... 
But today was another good day. I cleaned the cages and all the bunnies are doing well.


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 29, 2010)

Awesome pics! The babies are so cute! This is why I don't breed, I would have a million bunnies everywhere because I couldn't get rid of any lol 

Thanks for updating!!!

p.s Liam is doing wonderful!


----------



## Jaded (Aug 29, 2010)

Navasota color has urned out great! looks like a promising wee buck. Is he a junior for show?


----------



## lelanatty (Sep 10, 2010)

*Whiskerz wrote: *


> Awesome pics! The babies are so cute! This is why I don't breed, I would have a million bunnies everywhere because I couldn't get rid of any lol
> 
> Thanks for updating!!!
> 
> p.s Liam is doing wonderful!



Thanks.  It is hard to get rid of such cute babies, but you get used to it after a while.

Glad to hear that Liam is doing well and I hope your other two boys are well too.


----------



## lelanatty (Sep 10, 2010)

*T.A Bunnies wrote: *


> Navasota color has urned out great! looks like a promising wee buck. Is he a junior for show?


He is definitely promising! I love him. Yes, I will show him and see how he does! I think he will be a great show rabbit!


----------



## lelanatty (Sep 12, 2010)

Well, it's another sunny Sunday here in Texas. 

Top news today at Natty Dwarfs rabbitry: Tootsie Roll's Babies are SO CUTE! All three of them look like they have short little ears and beautiful big round heads, not to mention their bodies are very short too. I am so excited about them! Pictures soon!

Breeding News: I can't wait to get rid of Stormy's litter of 5. I think the FFA kiddos will really like them. They are making quite a stink in the rabbitry and I am not looking forward to cleaning out their cage. But as always, it is something that must be done. 

Also, Bonnie girl is cooking up another litter for us. I wonder what we will get this time. She makes me wish so much that Martin was a chocolate carrier, but that's ok. Blue Silver Martens are very possible with the right combination of genes. I can't wait to see what she gives us next. 

Medical News: Santee's baby, Navidad,is also going with the FFA crop, I think. EXCEPT she now has head tilt. I have absolutely no idea how she managed to contract it. Maybe there was a flaw in my handling somewhere and I handled the chocolate buck and then her, I really don't know. So I gave her some Ivomec yesterday and I hope she will get better very soon so that she can live a good happy life as a project animal (a.k.a. pet).

The chocolate buck on the other hand is doingamazing! He is much more active now and his head has actually mostly gone back to normal! You can still tell that it is tilted a little bit, but overall he is so much better. I had to feed him strictly hay for about a week because he couldn't even eat out of his feeder when his head was messed up, but he is now eating out of his feeder again! This is very encouraging. He will get another dose of Ivomec today just to make sure that stuff goes away for good.

All of the rabbits are being de-wormed with Ivomec today. I will continue to do this about every six months. In the past preventive care has not been a worry, but with all of this, it is definitely time to start worrying. Ivomec, or ivermectin, is used as a general de-wormer for may kinds of animals, including rabbits,and just happened to be the thing to use to treat head tilt also.

Show News: I am gunning for Septmber 24 to get here faster. I can't wait to show Navasota for the first time, and I am already praying that he does well so I can sell him for a good price. His head is popping out nicely and he has kept his great body, and his ears are just right. The only thing really wrong with him is his hindquarters still, they are super pinched, but he isn't undercut so I am hoping that some judges won't realize it unless they really know what they are looking for.

In addition, two people from this forum are going to be there! I am so excited to meet them. Other members of the future of the rabbit fancy... It sounds very grand. :biggrin:I love rabbit people!

Ins & Outs: I will be selling Stormy and Santee at the next show. As sweet and great as they are, they are just not good enough to make it in this next chapter of the rabbitry that is coming up. Stormy has only produced one worthwhile baby in all of her time with me, and all of the rest have been pets. I have little faith that Santee could produce anything better than her mother can, especially with how Tootsie's babies are looking right now. Just the fact that I have her mother made me decide to sell her in the first place, and she probably would have gone to west texas with that bunch had she not had Navidad. 

Henry's fate is yet undecided, especially with his first batch of babies turning out quite unsatisfactory (Stormy's current litter), and his second litter which was supposed to have been with Bonnie being nonexistent. She didn't get pregnant. I also still suspect that he is a seal marten and not actually a black silver marten. At this point I am leaning towards selling him, but I may give him one more chance. If I find a really nice chinchilla buck somewhere though, he is definitely going. Two herd bucks is enough for me. 

Rolo the Mini Rex is still looking for a home. He will also be making the trip to the next show and will be sold there, hopefully to a responsible MR breeder and not just someone who thinks his color is the cutest thing and that they have to have him just for that. 

Oreo the Holland Lop will be going in with all the babies to be a "recycled" FFA project bunny. Hopefully this time he will be going to a kid who will keep him forever. He has certainly kept up my faith about getting into Hollands later on down the road. He is such a sweet bunny.

I hope to find some nice black otter does at the next show so that I can really start hammering down my line of rabbits. It has been 4 years already and I still have yet to get past F1's (meaning I haven't kept any of my rabbits' babies to stay in the breeding program). They just have not been good enough. I still have much hope for the future and babies like Navasota are making me even more hopeful that one day I can actually breed a top quality Netherland Dwarf Rabbit.

Wow this has turned out to be a really long update. Thank you to anyone who actually reads all of this!

And now It's time to go clean out those cages... I have really enjoyed spilling my guts here today and I hope you all will have some helpful feedback for me. 

Again, Thanks!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 12, 2010)

loved all the pics.


----------



## Jaded (Sep 12, 2010)

*lelanatty wrote: *


> Show News: I am gunning for Septmber 24 to get here faster. I can't wait to show Navasota for the first time, and I am already praying that he does well so I can sell him for a good price. His head is popping out nicely and he has kept his great body, and his ears are just right. The only thing really wrong with him is his hindquarters still, they are super pinched, but he isn't undercut so I am hoping that some judges won't realize it unless they really know what they are looking for.
> 
> In addition, two people from this forum are going to be there! I am so excited to meet them. Other members of the future of the rabbit fancy... It sounds very grand. :biggrin:I love rabbit people!
> 
> ...


Wowsounds like you have been busy!
YAY! showing season?

Good luck!:biggrin:


----------



## lelanatty (Sep 17, 2010)

All of Stormy's 5 babies are gone, and so is the 4 month old project bunny. Bye bye,





He was a real sweetheart.

I still have Navasota of course, I just can't wait to show him! I know I have posted pictures of him, but they really don't do him justice. 

And guess what? ONLY ONE MORE WEEK UNTIL THE FIRST SHOW!!!!!! SO EXCITED!

I will do a full upate tomorrow, just wanted to touch base here. Thanks to both of your for your comments.


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 18, 2010)

So adorable bunnies :bunnyheart


----------



## CalifornianKit (Sep 18, 2010)

He reminds me of Zsa Zsa xD Id definitally come to you if she wasnt VM


----------



## lelanatty (Sep 18, 2010)

*Bunny parents wrote: *


> So adorable bunnies :bunnyheart


Thanks!


----------



## lelanatty (Sep 18, 2010)

Here we go again... 

*Top News:* Show next week! I just can't wait until next Friday!

*Breeding News:* Waiting around for Bonnie's babies! She has one more week before she gets her nestbox and then she is due October 1. 

Also, I have new pics of Tootsie Roll's babies! They are 3 weeks old!















*Medical News:* Navidad just kept getting worse and worse, but she is showing a bit of promise now. I am going to let her alone for a while and see if she continues to get better. 

*Show News:* Can't wait until September 24 & 25! I am really really really wanting to show Navasota! I can't wait until he wows the judges (hopefully, haha) but he has been wonderful for me so far. I really hope and ray: that he does well because it's about time Natty Dwarfs Rabbitry gets some more wins.  At least I think so. 

Here he is today:







*Ins & Outs:* They are gone! All Gone! All those horrible babies. Now they are in new homes where they will be babied even more! Bye bye all of you guys! It was nice having you!







 And again, I can't wait til the show next week to sell Stormy and Santee and see who I bring home with me!

I think I will be getting a silver marten doe from a friend of mine, and possibly a chinchilla doe too. I would prefer to find a chinchilla buck and otter does, but we'll see what we find. That's one thing I really like about shows. You never know what you will find there and how much promise it will hold for you.


----------



## lelanatty (Sep 18, 2010)

*CalifornianKit wrote: *


> He reminds me of Zsa Zsa xD Id definitally come to you if she wasnt VM


That guy up there isn't very good. Navasota is much more handsome :biggrin: lol


----------



## Jaded (Sep 19, 2010)

Great pose!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 20, 2010)

Good luck at the show, just went to the first one aroundhere this past weekend. I love rabbit shows.


----------



## lelanatty (Sep 20, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Good luck at the show, just went to the first one aroundhere this past weekend. I love rabbit shows.


Thanks!


----------



## lelanatty (Sep 26, 2010)

I will do a full post tomorrow, but I must say that the show was AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Probably the most fun I have ever had at a show. I only showed one rabbit, but I got to talk to so many people.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 27, 2010)

I am glad you had a good time.


----------



## Whiskerz (Sep 27, 2010)

cant wait to see them, what colors?


----------



## lelanatty (Sep 29, 2010)

Finally I have time to post this. School is really hectic these past couple of weeks. We are now in full swing.

*Top News:* Show Results and New bunnies! An Otter doe, a silver marten doe, and a Vienna Mark doe!

*Breeding News:* Still waiting for Bonnie's babies! She is due this Friday and has been digging in her nestbox like crazy! This is her trying to dig a deeper "burrow" at the back of her nestbox.







Also, Tootsie's babies are getting bigger! Unfortunately, so are their ears. This is what happened with Navidad also, her ears stayed small and cute until she was 4 weeks old, but then they ballooned and became huge. I will have t ait and see. I am certinly thinking about keeping the little doe because her head is just awesome. The two little boys aren't quite as good though. Here they are cuddling in their cage and the nestbox:











And lastly, I bred Stormy on Monday to Navasota so that I can see of he carries dilute, and one of my new does, a silver marten, to Henry because her HQ is extremely pinched and his is just about the opposite of that.

*Show News:* Navasota, our little hopeful, didnt do as well as I had hoped he would. He started into a molt because I wormed the rabbits a couple of weeks ago. That certainly didn't help him. There was another junior buck there that beat him both times he went up against him. I will show him again in December once he gets out of the molt and has some more time to develop. He will be almost six months old then. Here he is after we got back:







*Medical News:* Navidad is doing much much better and I will be giving her another dose of Ivomec very soon. She has learned to eat out of her feeder and drink from her bottle even with that horrible condtion that her head is in. Here she is in her cage wondering what I am doing taking a picture of her:







*Ins & Outs:* Finally the moment you have all been waiting for! Let me introduce you to the new Ladies of Natty Dwarfs Rabbitry!!







This is Tank's Eris, Black Otter. She is a very very pretty girl, I love hertype but her coat is definitely not in condition right now. Beautiful ears and eyes, fairly good head, and nice short body. She is a great brood doe. She has had a litter already and produced a sable marten. Her father is a Silver Marten and a very good one at that. He beat Martin at our county shows. I am very excited to have her here but I unfortunately can't breed her yet. It appears that she has vent disease. Gladly it is fixable with Penicillin which I still have a lot of from the last time I had to deal with this disease. I will certainly have to be careful if/when I have any further dealings with this breeder.







This is Big Valley's CU, Black Silvver Marten. She still needs an official name. All she has is her tattoo right now. Are there any girl names that start with Cu or can you think of the name of any river that starts with Cu? She is a fairly nice typed doe, I am hoping she will make good babies with Henry, whom she was bred to today. Aside from being extremely pinched in the hindquarter and being morbidly obese right now, she should be a pretty good brood doe. I hope her having such narrow hips won't affect her ability to make babies. I can't wait to see what she produces!











And last but not least, this is Babbs, Black Vienna Mark. She was given to me for free by my cousin who couldn't keep her anymore and of course knows me as the rabbit girl. She is very big and very broody, but at least she is a Netherland Dwarf. She is very good in type. I especially like her head and eyes. she does have a pretty short body too, though that is affected by her being a BUD. The only bad thing about her is that her ears are too long, but they are thick. I will have to borrow a BEW buck to breed her to and see what she can produce. There is no chance of me selling her though for sentimental reasons, plus she doesn't have any trace of a pedigree. I used to wonder why everyone had at least one BEW in their herd even if they don't raise that color,and now I've got mine, Haha. I don't know when she will get bred, but for right now she is keeping Navasota company. He was getting lonely after hishalf-brother nephew left and was sold to an FFA kid, and that was the last cage open that I could fill up.

At the show this weekend we also said a bitter-sweet goodbye to Santee:







She had been in my rabbitry since she was six weeks old. Now I have her daughter here, who will hopefully be her replacement once she gets better from her illness. Santee is going on to be a brood doe with another breeder. I will miss her but I am glad she will be helpingsomeone else.

Also, Stormy will be leaving us in December. I am selling her to a very good friend of mine who I know will take very good care of her. Until then, so that she doesn't get fat, I have bred her again, to Navasota so that I can see if he carries the dilute gene that both his mother and father do. I can only hope that her last litter for me will be her best yet. 



That's all for now,

Lela


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 30, 2010)

cute bunnies  I just wanna hold little one  hehe


----------



## lelanatty (Oct 3, 2010)

*Top News:* New baby bunnies! AND another new bunny!

*Breeding News:* Bonnie's babies have finally arrived! There is one black otter/marten, one black, and one blue otter/marten. Here are the babies:







And after all her hard work, I caught Bonnie resting.







*Medical News:* Navidad is improving every day.

*Show News:* The next show will be October 16 in Seguin, Texas.

*Ins & Outs:* I got another new rabbit! She was given to me by a friend who could no longer keep her. She is a beautiful Broken Chocolate Otter BUD with excellent spot patterning. I absolutely love her. She still needs a name butI am working on that. Here she is:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 4, 2010)

Cute baby pics and what a beautiful bunny. Great colors.


----------



## lelanatty (Oct 5, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Cute baby pics and what a beautiful bunny. Great colors.


Yes she does have very good color, but if only she had the type to match.


----------



## CalifornianKit (Oct 5, 2010)

Psst. You know i always have a BEW buck =) a pretty nice one at that


----------



## lelanatty (Oct 6, 2010)

*CalifornianKit wrote: *


> Psst. You know i always have a BEW buck =) a pretty nice one at that


:winksounds like a very nice offer. If we get the chance to meet I'll be sure to bring her along. Thanks.


----------



## CalifornianKit (Oct 6, 2010)

xD just gotta make sure he is old enough first. But im sure he would make you some good BEW's :biggrin2:


----------



## Jaded (Oct 13, 2010)

*lelanatty wrote: *


>


Wow she looks tired after having those babies.


----------



## lelanatty (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi everyone, sorry it's been so long since I have updated. I have thought about it often, but just never found the time, as I have to focus on school and things of that nature.

*Top News:* New Babies?!?! A very unexpected litter.

*Ins & Outs:* Rolo the Mini Rex and Oreo the Holland Lop are gone! So I don't have anything but ND's now! Rolo was sold to another youth breeder who is just getting into rabbits and wanted to breed mini rexes. Oreo was sold to a lady who keeps animals for a petting zoo. That was a bit disheartening.

Also, we have some new babies who literally "arrived" here. I came home from school to find a mysterious shoebox on my doorstep. In it were four baby wild rabbits. My grandmother had brought them to me because some kids in her neighborhood found them, and there played out the classic "Oh, these must be abandoned babies" scene. So from my grandmother's country home to mine they came, just like a gift. Bonnie, my only doe who currently has little ones of her own, has graciously tolerated me flipping her over on her back and feeding the babies from her. They are very lively and hardy little critters. Their eyes are open, so I know they are at least two weeks old, and they keep climbing out of the nestbox I put them in. Nevertheless, It will be a fun experience raising them. Here they are:








*Show News:* The show in Seguin was great! Taking comments is great fun! 

The next show isn't until December, but I have a very important announcement concerning shows! I have recently joined Young Guns for Texas Rabbit Club, a brand new club devoted to helping new judges get a leg up in the show world, nurturing along new breeders, and all in all having a great time with rabbits.

*Breeding News:* I have three does bred who are due around Halloween. Stormy will be producing her last litter here, but her two counterparts are just getting into their first litters! I actually doubt that any of them are really pregnant, because two are bred to my ineperienced junior Navasota, and one is very fatty and probably couldn't get pregnant anyway. But we shall see what happens. I don't really need more babies right now, but wanted to get them all bred just to get started. Ifthey aren't pregnant, we'll just have December babies.

I am starting a new linebreeding project! Chocolates! Since I have a chocolate buck and two chocolate colored does, I thought it might be a good idea to try to dabble a bit with linebreeding and see how it works. The chocolate buck who finally has a name- Nicodemus, miss Bonnie the chocolate otter, and that new broken chocolate otter doe whom I named Appaloosa for her spotted coloring will be my Foundation stock for this project. The girls will be bred to other rabbits in-betweens since it takes 6 months fora new generation to develop out, so they will still be contrbuting. Not to mention, Bonnie's current two babies look GORGEOUS! I need to get new pictures of them very soon.



Thanks! Hope you enjoy reading my updates!

Lela


----------



## lelanatty (Oct 30, 2010)

*Top News:* It's almost Halloween and the bunnies are doing well! I took lots of pictures today, too!

*Ins & Outs:* Those last "ins" sadly have all gone "out" and to bunny heaven. 

Since Seguin, no other bunnies have gone in our out. I am trying to decide who I need to sell next.

*Show News:* Another month before the next show... I don't know how I'll get through it, except to go and stare at Navasota and dream about how he is going to do there. He is getting really beautiful.







*Breeding News:* Bonnie's babies are getting big! They are a month old now. 











Stormy and Cupertina my fat silver marten doe were not pregnant so I bred stormy to her usual "husbun" Martin. Cupertina is not going to be bred again until she loses some weight.Appaloosa still appears to be pregnant. I really hope she is! We should get some very interesting chocolate and black babies. She gets her nestbox on Monday.



The rabbitry is doing well.


----------



## Jaded (Oct 31, 2010)

*lelanatty wrote: *


> *Top News:* It's almost Halloween and the bunnies are doing well! I took lots of pictures today, too!
> 
> *Ins & Outs:* Those last "ins" sadly have all gone "out" and to bunny heaven.
> 
> ...


Aww that Blue Otter/Silver Martin is cute as!
there ears are so tiny I hope they stay like that, are you planing on showing any of these two babies at the next show?


----------



## lelanatty (Oct 31, 2010)

They are really cute and I hope their ears stay too. Their big brother Navasota will be showing at the next show, but they won't be quite old enough yet.


----------



## lelanatty (Nov 20, 2010)

*Top News:* Babies due tomorrow and show time again soon!

*Ins & Outs:* No one has left or come in since last time. I will be selling a few bunnies at the next show though. Hopefully.

*Breeding News:* Tootsie Roll is due tomorrow! I gave her her nestbox today, thank goodness I finally remembered to check my breeding schedule. BAD RABBIT BREEDER! BAD! She started nesting right away.

Stormy is due on the 28th, so she will get her nestbox in a couple of days, though I think she wanted to steal her next-door neighbor Tootsie's nestbox. I am very excited for another litter sired byHenry. I saw one of his babies out of Stormy the other day when an FFA kid brought it in to have its nails clipped, and it looked great. 

I will be breeding Navidad soon since she will be 6 months old!

*Show News:* Only two more weeks until the next show right in my hometown. I am excited to FINALLY get to show my awesome baby Navasota again. He is looking amazing these days.


----------



## lelanatty (Nov 25, 2010)

I have been thinking... 

I recenlt saw something called a Vlog. (video blog)
I have heard aboutthem before but never really considered doing on myself before. I think it might be a good way for me to be able to blog every day easily, without having to sit down and type out something, even though I know it is good for me to practice typing. It will also help a lot with actually getting images for you all to see. 

I think I will try this very soon.


----------



## Jaded (Nov 25, 2010)

That's a great idea


----------



## lelanatty (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Kayla! I made the video and it will be put up ASAP.


----------



## lelanatty (Nov 27, 2010)

Picture of the babies 

I am so excited to see how they will turn out! I just need a girl baby, and Henry made some good girl babies last time with Stormy.


----------



## Jaded (Nov 27, 2010)

Aww they are so cute I want to squeeze them!


----------



## lelanatty (Nov 28, 2010)

Great News! More babies!! Stormy had her babies right on schedule! Two blue and three black Otter/Martens!Some may actually be solids but I can't really tell from the pic and don't want to bother them again. :biggrin:







I will need a doe from this litter too to finally replace stormy after the 5 or so litters she has already had for me. I hope at least one of them turns out good this time, I could sure use another one as good asLlano.


----------



## Jaded (Nov 30, 2010)

The third and fourth babies look like Black/chocolate Otters  but im probably wrong lol


----------



## lelanatty (Dec 1, 2010)

*T.A Bunnies wrote: *


> The third and fourth babies look like Black/chocolate Otters  but im probably wrong lol


There is no chance of them being chocolate. It's just not in their genetics. I think they would be much lighter as babies is they were chocolates too. And you can't tell whether they are otters or martens until they get their fur in, but yes they definitely are tan pattern. I will pull them all out again soon and let you know how many of each there are


----------



## lelanatty (Dec 4, 2010)

I went to a show yesterday and today! It was great seeing a bunch of people from the bunny forum there!

*Top News:* TRBA Benefit Show! Lots of things happened!

*Ins & Outs:* Lots of outs and a new in!

These are the bunnies I said goodbye to today:

Coleto - he will be a pet! A nice young man wanted him. yay!

Appaloosa - She should be a new addition to a petting zoo, perfect job for her. She is a sweetie.

Nicodemus

Navidad

Catfish - He has been sold to my good friend Aspen, whose Silver Marten buck died, so he gets to be the replacement  (he is actually a lot older than in this picture)

Cupertina

Eris - has been sold back to her original owner to be bred again.



And there is one new addition! This is M&J's P3, I named him Puppy. He is a black Holland Lop, and is about 4 months old.






His previous owner left him in the same cage as his brother for far too long, and as you can see from the white spot on his back, he got chewed a bit. The fur is growing back.







He is my "lap bunny" haha. I won him in a raffle at the show, untintentionally...  but he is a very sweet little guy.







He decided he wanted to get on the computer and survey the list of all the bunnies he will now be living with. 


*Show News:* 

2010 TRBA Benefit Show Results:

I showed Navasota, Black Otter ND Sr. Buck in all three shows.

12/3/2010 Placed 5th out of 9

12/4/2010 Show A placed 6th out of 10, Show B placed 5th out of 10.

This is pretty good, and it really gives me an idea of where I am in comparison to other ND breeders. There usually aren't that many rabbits in the same class. Whoever won the otter senior buckclass for each showgot a leg!

Next weekend we are going to Cleburne! I think I will just be taking comments and looking for bunnies to buy! I don't see any point in showing Navasota anymore since I already know his flaws and faults. But then again, why shouldn't I? I need to keep working with him, because he wasn't exactly the best at setting himself up today. I think next weekend I will try to show and take comments, both. One sweet rabbit won't be trouble for one of my bunny buddies to put up for me. 

*Breeding News:* I will be breeding him soon, though I am not sure to who yet, because actually the only doe that I have available to breed now is Bonnie. Hmmmmmmm I wonder if that would be a good idea. Probably not. I don't want pinched HQ anywhere else in my herd. I guess I will have to find hima girlfriend next weekend at Cleburne! That should be fun. There is a specific breeder that I need to talk to who I know will have something for me.

That's all for now...

Lela


----------



## Jaded (Dec 5, 2010)

Navasota Is getting better at every show  you should defently show him in Cleberne its worth a try.
Puppy is so cute, he looks like hes got a few white hairs tho which I think is un showable.


----------



## lelanatty (Dec 5, 2010)

*T.A Bunnies wrote: *


> Navasota Is getting better at every show  you should defently show him in Cleberne its worth a try.
> Puppy is so cute, he looks like hes got a few white hairs tho which I think is un showable.



Yes I think I will show Navasota at Cleburne. 

White hairs are a DQ. He is just a pet rabbit, from out of someone else's breeding program.


----------



## Jaded (Dec 5, 2010)

*lelanatty wrote: *


> *T.A Bunnies wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Navasota Is getting better at every show  you should defently show him in Cleberne its worth a try.
> ...


It was cool to see how yous show rabbits over there, so different especially the show barn, thanks for showing me.
I have some show photos on my website on the show page if you would like to see how we have our shows over here.


----------



## lelanatty (Dec 7, 2010)

*T.A Bunnies wrote: *


> It was cool to see how yous show rabbits over there, so different especially the show barn, thanks for showing me.
> I have some show photos on my website on the show page if you would like to see how we have our shows over here.


I have seen how you show rabbits on your website, It is different.


----------

